# Bourkes Parakeets



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Finally got two young 'uns on the perch...spitting image of the parents.Two of the four eggs were infertile.










Parents on the right...


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww congrats, they are beautiful


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow they are stunning, I had never heard of them before!


----------

